# Vorankündigung: 4tes BMX Oldschool Meeting in Zeven-Aspe, 27/05/12



## Funsports_Z (2. März 2012)

*4tes BMX Oldschool Meeting in Zeven-Aspe, 27/05/12*


                                                                                     Der Termin steht auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   nach den Nordcup- Terminen:






Weitere Infos folgen in diesem Thread 

Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. März 2012)

Kurzes Update:

Unsre Vorbereitungen zur Neueröffnung laufen auf Hochtouren


...Eine Idee    -    Ein Team     -    Ein Ziel.........

Großes Danke an unseren süddeutschen Bmx bunch- Teamfahrer Massimo alias Mr Redline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Massimo rules!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vanco (9. April 2012)

Darf man da mit seinen BMx cruiser vorbei komen?


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. April 2012)

Vanco schrieb:


> Darf man da mit seinen BMx cruiser vorbei komen?



Aber klar, gerne Da fahrn so einige mit Cruiser.

20" oder 24" Cruiser....... oder Sidehack geht alles

Ma schaun, vielleicht stelln wir auch noch n "Klappahara" auf den Starthügel

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Vanco (14. April 2012)

Danke für die Info....hab ein 24er.


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Mai 2012)

Es is vollbracht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, die Bahn is fertig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das Oldschool Meeting kann kommen:


*BMX-BAHNNEUERÖFFNUNG UND OLDSCHOOL BMX AM PFINGSTSONNTAG*



                                                  bei uns in Zeven-Aspe auf der BMX-Bahn!!!


 Wo: Industriestrasse, 27404 Zeven-Aspe


 Einschreiben: ab 10 Uhr  es wird in allen Klassen gestartet !!!


 Training: ab 11 Uhr!


 Start der Rennen ca. 12.30 Uhr!


 Marco Frech wird als Händler vor Ort sein!!!


 wir werden Spaß haben!!! Und das Wetter soll auch mitspielen!!! 



Wir freuen uns über jeden Besucher!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gruß 

Jan 

MTB- Beauftragter 
& BMX Support 
Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de






PS: Und sicher wird es auch wieder ein pa schöne Oldschool Bikes zu sehn geben


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Juni 2012)

*Der Bericht zum Oldschool Meeting:
*

*BMX-Bahnneueröffnung und Oldschool BMX Meeting*



                                                  wir hatten pünktlich alles vorbereitet als  die Gäste kamen! Vielen Dank Euch ALLEN fürs KOMMEN! Das hat uns sehr  gefreut! Über 80 Racer am Start!!! Leider hat sich eine Verzögerung nach  dem Einschreiben gegeben, da die Software die Lizenzer und Beginner  immer wieder getrennt hat und wir diese zu unserem Open Race gemeinsam  fahren lassen wollten!!! Also doch noch einmal alles von Hand. Wir  entschuldigen uns für die Wartezeit, welche wir mit einem pitbike Race  und dem Sidehack ein wenig versucht haben zu verkürzen! Dadurch wurden  die Rennläufe erst gestartet, als die Mittagssonne bereits hinter den  Bäumen stand. Leider ereigneten sich ein paar Stürze und der DRK musste  zum Einsatz kommen, so dass es erneut Wartezeiten gab! Die Oldschool  Fraktion hatte Zeit zum fachsimpeln und die alten BIKES sind immer  wieder eine Augenweide!!! Die Stürze gingen soweit recht glimpflich aus,  nur unser Noa hat wohl einen Ellbogenanbruch und der Oldschooler Jürgen  Tissmer erlitt einen Beckenbruch! Von dieser Stelle alles GUTE und  schnelle Genesung! Nach den Finalläufen starteten wir noch einen highest  air contest über den table, den Mike Voß mit fetten 1,50 Metern für  sich entschied!!! In den Abendstunden konnten wir sogar noch die  kompletten Abbauarbeiten erledigen und im Anschluß mit den  Helfershelfern ein KÜHLES GETRÄNK zu uns nehmen!!! Danke allen  SUPPORTERN, GÄSTEN und HELFERSHELFERN!!!


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 






 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

             und sicher das Bild des Tages:








weitere Bilder sind wieder bei Ingo Keller online  www.bmxkeller.de , danke Ingo, in unserm blog und für die angemeldeten bei http://www.oxbmx.de 


und unsre Lokalpresse war auch schon fleißich:


http://www.zevener-zeitung.de/lokal...kick-mit-grossem-Showeffekt-_arid,755676.html


Wir sehn uns im nä Jahr, denn nachdem Oldschool Meeting is vor dem Oldschool Meeting.


----------

